

Stephen Hawking's Comeback - zandorg
http://discovermagazine.com/2009/jul-aug/11-stephen-hawking-is-making-his-comeback/article_print
Recent article on Stephen Hawking (printable, full text)
======
ErrantX
Great article. I always like Hawkings; if nothing else for his impossible
mantra ( _a complete understanding of the universe_ ). He's certainly smart
enough to know he wont manage it but he's giving it a damn good shot (and
pushing us a bit closer along the way)!

